# Seth Macfarlane  The worst kind of fucking asshole



## rdean

Watching Seth McFarlane on Bill Maher just a few minutes ago, he said that for the guy watching TV in his tee shirt, worrying about his wife and children and the danger of terrorism, and then attacking people (referring to the gays) who are willing to go out and fight the terrorists, is the "worst kind of fucking asshole.

I think the fact that the gays are willing to put themselves in danger to protect the very people who are calling them names gets lost in the name calling.  How does the right justify that?  Especially since they are so constantly terrified?  Is the right more afraid of the gays than of the terrorists and what the terrorists might do to their families?


----------



## Zander

rdean said:


> Watching Seth McFarlane on Bill Maher just a few minutes ago, he said that for the guy watching TV in his tee shirt, worrying about his wife and children and the danger of terrorism, and then attacking people (referring to the gays) who are willing to go out and fight the terrorists, is the "worst kind of fucking asshole.
> 
> I think the fact that the gays are willing to put themselves in danger to protect the very people who are calling them names gets lost in the name calling.  How does the right justify that?  Especially since they are so constantly terrified?  Is the right more afraid of the gays than of the terrorists and what the terrorists might do to their families?



Hate to break this to you rdean, but "the right" is not monolithic. Most people on "the right" simply don't think about, or even care what homosexuals do.


----------



## rdean

Zander said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watching Seth McFarlane on Bill Maher just a few minutes ago, he said that for the guy watching TV in his tee shirt, worrying about his wife and children and the danger of terrorism, and then attacking people (referring to the gays) who are willing to go out and fight the terrorists, is the "worst kind of fucking asshole&#8221;.
> 
> I think the fact that the gays are willing to put themselves in danger to protect the very people who are calling them names gets lost in the name calling.  How does the right justify that?  Especially since they are so constantly terrified?  Is the right more afraid of the gays than of the terrorists and what the terrorists might do to their families?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hate to break this to you rdean, but "the right" is not monolithic. Most people on "the right" simply don't think about, or even care what homosexuals do.
Click to expand...


And yet, I'm not hearing people on the left freaking out over the gays.

Yet, the question remains, here is a group of people, you care nothing about, who are willing to lay down their lives for families, such as your own, and you, "simply don't think about, or even care what homosexuals do".  Maybe you should think about it.  You certainly have opinions on many other subjects.


----------



## Ragnar

I never did care for "guy watching TV in his tee shirt". He really is an asshole in the first degree. 

Who's attacking gays that serve now under DADT? (I'll grant it's a goofy program that will end eventually with gays serving openly)


----------



## Zona

Zander said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watching Seth McFarlane on Bill Maher just a few minutes ago, he said that for the guy watching TV in his tee shirt, worrying about his wife and children and the danger of terrorism, and then attacking people (referring to the gays) who are willing to go out and fight the terrorists, is the "worst kind of fucking asshole.
> 
> I think the fact that the gays are willing to put themselves in danger to protect the very people who are calling them names gets lost in the name calling.  How does the right justify that?  Especially since they are so constantly terrified?  Is the right more afraid of the gays than of the terrorists and what the terrorists might do to their families?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hate to break this to you rdean, but "the right" is not monolithic. Most people on "the right" simply don't think about, or even care what homosexuals do.
Click to expand...


Homosexual replicans care what they do.


----------



## Zander

rdean said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watching Seth McFarlane on Bill Maher just a few minutes ago, he said that for the guy watching TV in his tee shirt, worrying about his wife and children and the danger of terrorism, and then attacking people (referring to the gays) who are willing to go out and fight the terrorists, is the "worst kind of fucking asshole.
> 
> I think the fact that the gays are willing to put themselves in danger to protect the very people who are calling them names gets lost in the name calling.  How does the right justify that?  Especially since they are so constantly terrified?  Is the right more afraid of the gays than of the terrorists and what the terrorists might do to their families?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hate to break this to you rdean, but "the right" is not monolithic. Most people on "the right" simply don't think about, or even care what homosexuals do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet, I'm not hearing people on the left freaking out over the gays.
> 
> Yet, the question remains, here is a group of people, you care nothing about, who are willing to lay down their lives for families, such as your own, and you, "simply don't think about, or even care what homosexuals do".  Maybe you should think about it.  You certainly have opinions on many other subjects.
Click to expand...


I fully support homesxual rights in every area of American Society whether it be Military service, marriage, or anything else.  I don't see them as "GAY".  I see them as people. Seriously, I don't care what anyone does sexually as long as all parties consent. It is really none of my business.  Is that clear enough?


----------



## del

Zander said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hate to break this to you rdean, but "the right" is not monolithic. Most people on "the right" simply don't think about, or even care what homosexuals do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, I'm not hearing people on the left freaking out over the gays.
> 
> Yet, the question remains, here is a group of people, you care nothing about, who are willing to lay down their lives for families, such as your own, and you, "simply don't think about, or even care what homosexuals do".  Maybe you should think about it.  You certainly have opinions on many other subjects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I fully support homesxual rights in every area of American Society whether it be Military service, marriage, or anything else.  I don't see them as "GAY".  I see them as people. Seriously, I don't care what anyone does sexually as long as all parties consent. It is really none of my business.  *Is that clear enough?*
Click to expand...


probably not.


----------



## rdean

Ragnar said:


> I never did care for "guy watching TV in his tee shirt". He really is an asshole in the first degree.
> 
> *Who's attacking gays that serve now under DADT? *(I'll grant it's a goofy program that will end eventually with gays serving openly)



More than 10,000 kicked out so "who's attacking"?

Funny, you can openly be a "Nazi" and serve, but not gay.  Odd that.


----------



## elvis

I could give two shits and a fuck what gays do.  they deserve the same rights as anyone else.  and I'm further right than any of you fuckers.


----------



## Ragnar

rdean said:


> Ragnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never did care for "guy watching TV in his tee shirt". He really is an asshole in the first degree.
> 
> *Who's attacking gays that serve now under DADT? *(I'll grant it's a goofy program that will end eventually with gays serving openly)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More than 10,000 kicked out so "who's attacking"?
> 
> Funny, you can openly be a "Nazi" and serve, but not gay.  Odd that.
Click to expand...


So "guy watching TV in his T-shirt" is the military enforcing the oath/contracts that people sign when they join? 

I still say it's a dumb policy but the military does not change overnight. I still remember the SC case from Texas that overturned their stupid sodomy laws, it was not that long ago. (sadly) 

It's just not a right/Republican issue, it's a cultural issue. Sometimes "military culture" and sometimes "religious culture" and even here and there in "black culture" as was tested in California.


----------



## rdean

del said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, I'm not hearing people on the left freaking out over the gays.
> 
> Yet, the question remains, here is a group of people, you care nothing about, who are willing to lay down their lives for families, such as your own, and you, "simply don't think about, or even care what homosexuals do".  Maybe you should think about it.  You certainly have opinions on many other subjects.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fully support homesxual rights in every area of American Society whether it be Military service, marriage, or anything else.  I don't see them as "GAY".  I see them as people. Seriously, I don't care what anyone does sexually as long as all parties consent. It is really none of my business.  *Is that clear enough?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> probably not.
Click to expand...


When I was a kid, I was in the Boy Scouts, and we went on a 9 day camp-out.  The Scoutmaster brought his 7 year old son along.  Since everyone was working on Merit Badges and other Scouting activities, the little boy felt left out.  One morning, he sat in the middle of camp with a metal pan and a large metal spoon and beat the pan making a very loud noise.  You see, he only wanted attention.  He just wanted someone to look at him.  I don't remember his name being "del".


----------



## Zander

rdean said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> I fully support homesxual rights in every area of American Society whether it be Military service, marriage, or anything else.  I don't see them as "GAY".  I see them as people. Seriously, I don't care what anyone does sexually as long as all parties consent. It is really none of my business.  *Is that clear enough?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> probably not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I was a kid, I was in the Boy Scouts, and we went on a 9 day camp-out.  The Scoutmaster brought his 7 year old son along.  Since everyone was working on Merit Badges and other Scouting activities, the little boy felt left out.  One morning, he sat in the middle of camp with a metal pan and a large metal spoon and beat the pan making a very loud noise.  You see, he only wanted attention.  He just wanted someone to look at him.  I don't remember his name being "del".
Click to expand...

 Was his name Rdean? you seem to start a lot of "look at me" threads......


----------



## Ragnar

elvis said:


> I could give two shits and a fuck what gays do.  they deserve the same rights as anyone else.  and *I'm further right than any of you fuckers*.



Even me?


----------



## elvis

Zander said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> probably not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I was a kid, I was in the Boy Scouts, and we went on a 9 day camp-out.  The Scoutmaster brought his 7 year old son along.  Since everyone was working on Merit Badges and other Scouting activities, the little boy felt left out.  One morning, he sat in the middle of camp with a metal pan and a large metal spoon and beat the pan making a very loud noise.  You see, he only wanted attention.  He just wanted someone to look at him.  I don't remember his name being "del".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was his name Rdean? you seem to start a lot of "look at me" threads......
Click to expand...


is that like "look at me. i've been shattered"?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xEdJBvt8Lk8]YouTube - The Rolling Stones Shattered[/ame]


----------



## Ragnar

rdean said:


> *When I was a kid, I was in the Boy Scouts*, and we went on a 9 day camp-out.  The Scoutmaster brought his 7 year old son along.  Since everyone was working on Merit Badges and other Scouting activities, the little boy felt left out.  One morning, he sat in the middle of camp with a metal pan and a large metal spoon and beat the pan making a very loud noise.  You see, he only wanted attention.  He just wanted someone to look at him.  I don't remember his name being "del".



Heh, I was sure that was the begining of an rdean coming out of the closet story. Goes to show (just like R2-D2), even I can be wrong... from time to time.


----------



## JW Frogen

There are no holetheists in fox-holes.


----------



## elvis

Zona said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watching Seth McFarlane on Bill Maher just a few minutes ago, he said that for the guy watching TV in his tee shirt, worrying about his wife and children and the danger of terrorism, and then attacking people (referring to the gays) who are willing to go out and fight the terrorists, is the "worst kind of fucking asshole.
> 
> I think the fact that the gays are willing to put themselves in danger to protect the very people who are calling them names gets lost in the name calling.  How does the right justify that?  Especially since they are so constantly terrified?  Is the right more afraid of the gays than of the terrorists and what the terrorists might do to their families?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hate to break this to you rdean, but "the right" is not monolithic. Most people on "the right" simply don't think about, or even care what homosexuals do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Homosexual replicans care what they do.
Click to expand...


what the fuck is a replican?


----------



## California Girl

rdean said:


> Watching Seth McFarlane on Bill Maher just a few minutes ago, he said that for the guy watching TV in his tee shirt, worrying about his wife and children and the danger of terrorism, and then attacking people (referring to the gays) who are willing to go out and fight the terrorists, is the "worst kind of fucking asshole.
> 
> I think the fact that the gays are willing to put themselves in danger to protect the very people who are calling them names gets lost in the name calling.  How does the right justify that?  Especially since they are so constantly terrified?  Is the right more afraid of the gays than of the terrorists and what the terrorists might do to their families?



"the gays"? Are you actually suggesting that all gay people are 'willing to put themselves in danger to protect....'?

Seriously, rdean, insert brain, think, then post. "The gays" are no more or less likely than anyone else to protect their fellow Americans. As a matter of fact, the group that appears to be least likely to 'protect us' is the liberals. 

However, thanks to all the liberals who do choose to serve in the miltary - you all rock.


----------



## California Girl

elvis said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hate to break this to you rdean, but "the right" is not monolithic. Most people on "the right" simply don't think about, or even care what homosexuals do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homosexual replicans care what they do.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what the fuck is a replican?
Click to expand...


It's an exact copy of a can.... a replican.


----------



## Bigkrick

rdean said:


> Watching Seth McFarlane on Bill Maher just a few minutes ago, he said that for the guy watching TV in his tee shirt, worrying about his wife and children and the danger of terrorism, and then attacking people (referring to the gays) who are willing to go out and fight the terrorists, is the "worst kind of fucking asshole.
> 
> I think the fact that the gays are willing to put themselves in danger to protect the very people who are calling them names gets lost in the name calling.  How does the right justify that?  Especially since they are so constantly terrified?  Is the right more afraid of the gays than of the terrorists and what the terrorists might do to their families?


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Its not about the freaking gays im tired of hearing about them. Everyones equal. Dont hit on me and no Gazing in the shower and were fine. So to touch on what Mr. McFarlane said on Maher this week was awesome. If you were running for president i would have voted for you ten times over, Im getting pretty GD tired of the guy in his tee shirt criticizing the Military F&*) them In there stupid A&*())& you are the man and i would love to hear more of what you have to say, whether it be in  Stewys voice or your own. Keep on doin what your doing you are the Fuckin man...........


----------



## rdean

California Girl said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watching Seth McFarlane on Bill Maher just a few minutes ago, he said that for the guy watching TV in his tee shirt, worrying about his wife and children and the danger of terrorism, and then attacking people (referring to the gays) who are willing to go out and fight the terrorists, is the "worst kind of fucking asshole&#8221;.
> 
> I think the fact that the gays are willing to put themselves in danger to protect the very people who are calling them names gets lost in the name calling.  How does the right justify that?  Especially since they are so constantly terrified?  Is the right more afraid of the gays than of the terrorists and what the terrorists might do to their families?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "the gays"? Are you actually suggesting that all gay people are 'willing to put themselves in danger to protect....'?
> 
> Seriously, rdean, insert brain, think, then post. "The gays" are no more or less likely than anyone else to protect their fellow Americans. As a matter of fact,* the group that appears to be least likely to 'protect us' is the liberals. *
> 
> However, thanks to all the liberals who do choose to serve in the miltary - you all rock.
Click to expand...


the group that appears to be least likely to 'protect us' is the liberals.

But thanks to those who do?

Actually, when you look at who wants to protect America, the conservatives are the least likely.  

They are against health care, they nearly always vote against Veterans Benefits, they don't support education.  They let Bin Laden go and fooled America into invading Iraq.  Republicans certainly don't support the middle class.  Religion in public schools.  

I honestly don't understand how so many Americans think the Republicans have the best interests of America in mind.  Everything they do proves the exact opposite.  I just wonder what their agenda is for this country.  

Whatever it is, it doesn't seem like it's for America's best interests.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Dems are always thoughtful and caring about the feelings of other human beings, no matter what their race, gender or political philosophy. No exceptions


----------



## xsited1

rdean said:


> Watching Seth McFarlane on Bill Maher just a few minutes ago, he said that for the guy watching TV in his tee shirt, worrying about his wife and children and the danger of terrorism, and then attacking people (referring to the gays) who are willing to go out and fight the terrorists, is the "worst kind of fucking asshole.
> 
> I think the fact that the gays are willing to put themselves in danger to protect the very people who are calling them names gets lost in the name calling.  How does the right justify that?  Especially since they are so constantly terrified?  Is the right more afraid of the gays than of the terrorists and what the terrorists might do to their families?



Lucky for you this is a gay-friendly message board.


----------



## mudwhistle

rdean said:


> Ragnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never did care for "guy watching TV in his tee shirt". He really is an asshole in the first degree.
> 
> *Who's attacking gays that serve now under DADT? *(I'll grant it's a goofy program that will end eventually with gays serving openly)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More than 10,000 kicked out so "who's attacking"?
> 
> Funny, you can openly be a "Nazi" and serve, but not gay.  Odd that.
Click to expand...


If they're like most of the guys over in the Middle East they probably want to be somewhere else...so being kicked out isn't all that bad.


----------



## rdean

mudwhistle said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ragnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never did care for "guy watching TV in his tee shirt". He really is an asshole in the first degree.
> 
> *Who's attacking gays that serve now under DADT? *(I'll grant it's a goofy program that will end eventually with gays serving openly)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More than 10,000 kicked out so "who's attacking"?
> 
> Funny, you can openly be a "Nazi" and serve, but not gay.  Odd that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they're like most of the guys over in the Middle East they probably want to be somewhere else...so being kicked out isn't all that bad.
Click to expand...


??????????


----------



## Paulie

Be gay in the military all you want.  I don't give a fuck.

If you compromise a mission because your mind is fixated on sucking Gunny's penis instead of shooting enemies, you get kicked out.  Simple as that.


----------



## Godboy

Zander said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watching Seth McFarlane on Bill Maher just a few minutes ago, he said that for the guy watching TV in his tee shirt, worrying about his wife and children and the danger of terrorism, and then attacking people (referring to the gays) who are willing to go out and fight the terrorists, is the "worst kind of fucking asshole.
> 
> I think the fact that the gays are willing to put themselves in danger to protect the very people who are calling them names gets lost in the name calling.  How does the right justify that?  Especially since they are so constantly terrified?  Is the right more afraid of the gays than of the terrorists and what the terrorists might do to their families?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hate to break this to you rdean, but "the right" is not monolithic. Most people on "the right" simply don't think about, or even care what homosexuals do.
Click to expand...


Im one of those guys. I really dont give a shit one way or the other. They are free to do whatever makes them happy.


----------



## Godboy

rdean said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watching Seth McFarlane on Bill Maher just a few minutes ago, he said that for the guy watching TV in his tee shirt, worrying about his wife and children and the danger of terrorism, and then attacking people (referring to the gays) who are willing to go out and fight the terrorists, is the "worst kind of fucking asshole.
> 
> I think the fact that the gays are willing to put themselves in danger to protect the very people who are calling them names gets lost in the name calling.  How does the right justify that?  Especially since they are so constantly terrified?  Is the right more afraid of the gays than of the terrorists and what the terrorists might do to their families?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hate to break this to you rdean, but "the right" is not monolithic. Most people on "the right" simply don't think about, or even care what homosexuals do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet, I'm not hearing people on the left freaking out over the gays.
> 
> Yet, the question remains, here is a group of people, you care nothing about, who are willing to lay down their lives for families, such as your own, and you, "simply don't think about, or even care what homosexuals do".  Maybe you should think about it.  You certainly have opinions on many other subjects.
Click to expand...


Um, hate to break it to YOU, but the vast majority of black America, who happen to be Democrats, hate gay people with a passion. Theres plenty of homophobic Dems.


----------



## Barb

Zander said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hate to break this to you rdean, but "the right" is not monolithic. Most people on "the right" simply don't think about, or even care what homosexuals do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, I'm not hearing people on the left freaking out over the gays.
> 
> Yet, the question remains, here is a group of people, you care nothing about, who are willing to lay down their lives for families, such as your own, and you, "simply don't think about, or even care what homosexuals do".  Maybe you should think about it.  You certainly have opinions on many other subjects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I fully support homesxual rights in every area of American Society whether it be Military service, marriage, or anything else.  I don't see them as "GAY".  I see them as people. Seriously, I don't care what anyone does sexually as long as all parties consent. It is really none of my business.  Is that clear enough?
Click to expand...


It is, and that attitude is appreciated by fair-minded people anywhere.  The OP didn't attack you personally though,  and you must acknowledge that policy limiting full citizenship, with all the same rights and responsibilities as anyone else, is a tenet of the Republican Party platform. It is what it is.


----------



## rdean

California Girl said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watching Seth McFarlane on Bill Maher just a few minutes ago, he said that for the guy watching TV in his tee shirt, worrying about his wife and children and the danger of terrorism, and then attacking people (referring to the gays) who are willing to go out and fight the terrorists, is the "worst kind of fucking asshole.
> 
> I think the fact that the gays are willing to put themselves in danger to protect the very people who are calling them names gets lost in the name calling.  How does the right justify that?  Especially since they are so constantly terrified?  Is the right more afraid of the gays than of the terrorists and what the terrorists might do to their families?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "the gays"? *Are you actually suggesting that all gay people are 'willing to put themselves in danger to protect....'?*
> 
> Seriously, rdean, insert brain, think, then post. "The gays" are no more or less likely than anyone else to protect their fellow Americans. As a matter of fact, the group that appears to be least likely to 'protect us' is the liberals.
> 
> However, thanks to all the liberals who do choose to serve in the miltary - you all rock.
Click to expand...


The ones that join the military are, obviously.  Otherwise, why would they join the military?


----------



## PatekPhilippe

elvis said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hate to break this to you rdean, but "the right" is not monolithic. Most people on "the right" simply don't think about, or even care what homosexuals do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homosexual replicans care what they do.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what the fuck is a replican?
Click to expand...


----------



## Harry Dresden

rdean said:


> Watching Seth McFarlane on Bill Maher just a few minutes ago, he said that for the guy watching TV in his tee shirt, worrying about his wife and children and the danger of terrorism, and then attacking people (referring to the gays) who are willing to go out and fight the terrorists, is the "worst kind of fucking asshole.
> 
> I think the fact that the gays are willing to put themselves in danger to protect the very people who are calling them names gets lost in the name calling.  How does the right justify that?  Especially since they are so constantly terrified?  Is the right more afraid of the gays than of the terrorists and what the terrorists might do to their families?



and just think Dean of all those Right leaning soldiers EVERYWHERE who are protecting ASSHOLES like you so even you can talk as stupid and bigoted as you do....and that is like 90%  of the Military....since most everyone is to your right....


----------



## Harry Dresden

Barb said:


> It is, and that attitude is appreciated by fair-minded people anywhere.*  The OP didn't attack you personally though,*  and you must acknowledge that policy limiting full citizenship, with all the same rights and responsibilities as anyone else, is a tenet of the Republican Party platform. It is what it is.



yes he did....whenever Dean opens his yap....he is including EVERYONE to his right....and that includes a HELL OF A LOT OF PEOPLE........


----------



## eots

gays in the military have had to keep a lid on walking  and talking like a homo..if it  is open does that mean they can now act queer ?..how is that going to work

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kqaEFWtKMeg]YouTube - Fags in The the Army " Fagitry"[/ame]


*don't ask... don't tell*


----------

